# libucl.so.1 missing after upgrading to 10.2-RELEASE



## obscaenvs (Sep 11, 2015)

(Some issues in common with https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pkg-broken-after-ugrading-freebsd-from-10-1-to-10-2.52817/, notably the lack of libucl.so.1)

Before upgrading from 10.1-STABLE to 10.2-RELEASE, `pkg` was working nicely. After upgrading, libucl.so.1 is missing. This seems very weird, although I do not know if it was there before upgrading. On my 10.1-STABLE box that I haven't upgraded yet it *is* available, and these boxes are set up to be near clones of each other. I copied it over to the correct location and `pkg` works again. `pkg` was not an old static version before the upgrade or anything of that sort.

I update the local packages regularly on both machines and follow every upgrade process by the book to the best of my abilities. I put the problem down to the upgrade to 10.2-RELEASE, but that is of course without any evidence of any kind.

Does anybody know why this happened?


----------

